# Modern Arnis For Dummy's Book



## TallAdam85 (Sep 5, 2003)

I just wondering why there is no Modern Arnis For Dummy's Book they have those books for everything and there pretty good I just wonder if they made one for modern arnis would it sell?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2003)

What do you call the Modern Arnis (* Yellow Book *)?

This book has and is very basic. It is good for the total novice.

Is it the Format you would be interested in? versus new content.

I agree that sometimes as an instructor I have to find other words to describe something so a person can understand.


----------

